# [file system] fort ralent. et débit faible pdt une copie

## mr-ti

Bonjour,

J'ai une config très ressente (Phenon II 940 / 8Go DDR2 / 2DD 500GB en sata 2) et j'ai un gros souci qand je fais une copie d'un DD au deuxième.

Un des 4 coeur est à 100% et les autres tâches sont quasiment paralisées et le débit de copie varie entre 5 et 10Mo/s.

système de fichier : ReiserFS

HDPARM :

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   7382 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3692.60 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  284 MB in  3.01 seconds =  94.24 MB/sec

# hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   6962 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3482.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  292 MB in  3.00 seconds =  97.19 MB/sec

```

si quelqu'un a une idée ça m'arrangerai bien !

merci d'avance

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

As-tu sélectionné le bon chipset pour ta carte-mère dans le noyau? Lequel est-ce? Et que donne le résultat de hdparm -i /dev/sda et hdparm -i /dev/sdb? Ils devraient être en udma.

----------

## mr-ti

J'ai un chipset ATI et j'ai du le mettre en dure dans le noyau et si il boot correctement, c'est que ça doit être bon  :Smile:  , mais je te donnerais plus de précisions quand j'airais l'ordi concerné sous la main.

C'est généralement quand je vais des grosse copies de fichiers de 700Mo en moyenne. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que des fois je fais des pics à 40Mo/s mais ça ne dure pas longtemps...

----------

## mr-ti

voilà ce que donne les commandes :

```

# hdparm -i /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Model=ST3500320AS, FwRev=SD15, SerialNo=5QM3TGL6

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=unknown, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=976773168

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

# hdparm -i /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Model=ST3500320AS, FwRev=SD15, SerialNo=5QM3YK2V

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=unknown, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=976773168

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

et voilà pour mon contrôleur SATA :

```

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82f1                                                        

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes                                                                

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 27                                                                     

        Region 0: I/O ports at d000 [size=8]                                                                  

        Region 1: I/O ports at c000 [size=4]                                                                  

        Region 2: I/O ports at b000 [size=8]                                                                  

        Region 3: I/O ports at a000 [size=4]                                                                  

        Region 4: I/O ports at 9000 [size=16]                                                                 

        Region 5: Memory at fbfff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                                     

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2                                                         

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)                    

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-                                        

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit+                                            

                Address: 00000000fee0f00c  Data: 4171                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA <?>                                                                       

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

----------

## Leander256

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])
> ...

 

Le "IDE mode" me paraît anormal. Si ton contrôleur SATA simule de l'IDE alors tes deux disques durs doivent partager le même bus comme si ils étaient sur la même nappe, ce qui expliquerait les ralentissements lors de la copie de gros fichiers de l'un à l'autre. Apparemment ça se règle dans le BIOS en sélectionnant le mode AHCI.

----------

## CryoGen

Tu es en 64 bits ? J'ai bien peur que tu ne fasses parti du club : AMD64 system slow/unresponsive during disk access...

----------

## mr-ti

@Leander256: je vais regarder du côté AHCI mais je crois bien que je l'ai activé...

@CryoGen: en effet je suis en 64 bits...

----------

## mr-ti

@Leander256: j'étais bien en IDE et je suis passé en AHCI, malheureusement, rien n'a changé...   :Sad: 

je vais donc éplucher l'autre piste

----------

## CryoGen

Le noyal 2.6.30 était censé arranger les choses mais c'est pas encore çà malheuresement :'(

----------

## sachielle

Pour le bug du 64bits : il concerne tous les accès disques, et pas uniquement entre deux disques durs (étant touché par ce bug depuis des années, je commence a bien le connaitre    :Sad:   ).

Donc si tu n'as pas ce problème lors des copies "classiques", c'est surement autre chose...

----------

## mr-ti

la copie disque à disque était un exemple mais en effet le problème survient quelque soit le type de copie...

----------

## mr-ti

Bon, voilà je viens de passer au noyau 2.6.31 mais apparemment le bogue est toujours là...

----------

